# Primary or secondary?



## Paradoxnightmare (Mar 5, 2013)

When should I add the muddled mint to my Mojito Mosquito?


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 5, 2013)

I just bottled a Mojito Skeeto and used mint extract to flavor after cleared and sweetened. I was afraid of off flavors or herb bitterness if real mint was allowed to ferment. Mine came out quite nice.
Please let us know if you have sucess with the fresh mint.


----------

